# My latest interview on whistlekick Martial Arts Radio



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 21, 2016)

I was interviewed by whistlekick Martial Arts Radio prior to my trip to Portugal. It is now live on their site. Here is the link for those who are interested.

Tim Hartman, Datu - Ep 102 - Martial Arts Radio Podcast


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 22, 2016)

very interesting, thanks for the link.


----------

